

Wage Theft Across the Board  - 001sky
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/22/opinion/wage-theft-across-the-board.html

======
001sky
_Data compiled by the Economic Policy Institute show that in 2012, the
Department of Labor helped 308,000 workers recover $280 million in back pay
for wage-theft violations — nearly double the amount stolen that year in
robberies on the street, at banks, gas stations and convenience stores._

